# 5 Advanced Photoshop Techniques For Budding Web Designers



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

If you look at web design today, it’s anything but simple. Sometimes you need that extra Photoshop knowledge in order to achieve the look we need.

In this step-by-step tutorial, you'll see how to create five killer effects for your site.

Photoshop Til You Drop!!!!!


----------



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

Advanced Photoshop techniques - Part 2

Photoshop Til You Drop - Part 2!!!


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

awesome stuff thanks for sharing


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank's for sharing!!


----------

